# Yao Ming named Western Conference POTW



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

http://www.nba.com/pow_060227.html



> Yao averaged 26.7 points on .553 shooting and 15.7 rebounds to lead the Rockets to victories over the Clippers, Warriors and Magic. He recorded three consecutive double-doubles for the first time this season, including a 22-point, 21-rebound performance in a 106-102 win over the Clippers on Feb. 22.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Much deserved appreciation right there.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Whopeee!!!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

I thought it would be Marion?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

about damn time


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

:banana:


----------



## Smooth Lotion (Jan 7, 2005)

Everyone who watched basketball knew it was just a matter of time.


----------



## HoustonRockets87 (Nov 21, 2005)

this is great. im tired of all the haters. yao is the best center in the western conference! he's up to 20.4 points and 9.9 boards after this game!


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Yao is on a mean streak..


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Finally. Yao was absolutely crazy this week. First time in two years, too.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

he truly is the Great Wall and could turn out to be Houston's Ming Dynasty :bsmile:


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

suck on that yao haterz 
:cheers:


----------



## jiangsheng (Feb 11, 2006)

scouts will fly to the other side of the ocean more often.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

"DEAL with that" :biggrin:


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

tough call between marion and yao, but i guess it was the fg% that determined it maybe, but this is a good note for Yao


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Gotham2krazy said:


> tough call between marion and yao, but i guess it was the fg% that determined it maybe, but this is a good note for Yao


 And the fact the Suns only played two games.


----------

